# MKIV Drivers side frame notch?



## Tofik (May 7, 2007)

so i have found out that the driver side is holding me up from laying frame i have about 1/4in to go

i have a 1in motor mount spacer installed on that side, tranny is a 5sp and it binds like a mofo it i try to roll at 2 mph barely clearing the ground

wheel specs are 195/65/15

*DO I:*

remove the motor mount spacer and that will allow me to go lower(and bind more)? any one else have issues with the axle/frame on the drivers side?

or do i

wait to put my new wheels on 17x8 215/45/17 or 205/45/17 which would be almost a .5in(smaller) overall diameter difference new wheels vs factory 15's which in turn would drop the car .5 in and allow me to lay frame


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

few things going on here.

factory 15s with factory sized tires wont lay out no matter what on a mk4. tires will hit the frame rails/inner fenders. this is from what ive seen on my own car, no liners, notch, no sway, with my winter setup the tire is right on it

With a 1" motor mount spacer your drivers side axle is probably going to hit either way with stock wheels or your 17s. my buddy was running 5/8ths motor mount spacers with 195/45/17s on his RSs and the drivers side axle still hit

I had this same problem and i opted not to run the motor mount spacers because my ride height i dont have much of a bind unless im going pretty fast on an on ramp or something


----------



## Tofik (May 7, 2007)

blue bags said:


> few things going on here.
> 
> factory 15s with factory sized tires wont lay out no matter what on a mk4. tires will hit the frame rails/inner fenders. this is from what ive seen on my own car, no liners, notch, no sway, with my winter setup the tire is right on it
> 
> ...


were your pinch welds hammered?

thats what im thinking since i only need .25 in to lay frame and since my new wheels will be .5in smaller in overall diameter then i should lay frame with 205/45/17 on a 8in wheel.. unless my math is wrong?


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

yes. pinch welds are hammered. well if your math on how close you are is correct that should work. They are all a little different though, I just know on my buddies car with a 195/45/17 the drivers side axle was def holding him up with the spacers. 

if i were you id just throw the wheels on and not make a decision to get rid of them or notch it until then. you might put em on and be fine. 

every car is different though. when your talking 1/8-1/4 there is room for variation car to car, tire to tire etc. depending on alot of things.


----------



## Tofik (May 7, 2007)

blue bags said:


> yes. pinch welds are hammered. well if your math on how close you are is correct that should work. They are all a little different though, I just know on my buddies car with a 195/45/17 the drivers side axle was def holding him up with the spacers.
> 
> if i were you id just throw the wheels on and not make a decision to get rid of them or notch it until then. you might put em on and be fine.
> 
> every car is different though. when your talking 1/8-1/4 there is room for variation car to car, tire to tire etc. depending on alot of things.


true yea theyre on their way should be here on wednesday , still gotta order adapters


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

convert to a tdi axle , its way smaller


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Switch your 1" for a 5/8" spacer?


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

just man up and notch it, i did it on my old jetta, no motor mount spacers either. it was just low


----------

